# manchester post cards- funny [i thought so anyway you c......]



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 3, 2005)

Bollocks

can one of the mods delete one of these threads when they notice   cheers


----------



## schnickschnack (Oct 3, 2005)

Ive already seen those, being sold in the Art Gallery and at Urbis.


----------



## Wookey (Oct 5, 2005)

I recognise some of those areas very well indeed.


----------



## rosa (Oct 5, 2005)

They've spelt Rusholme wrong.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Oct 17, 2005)

Lol, I have those postcards.    They sell them in that coffee shop/gift shop place in the northern quarter, umm, Okalhomas?

Oh I miss my lovely manchester.


----------



## Masseuse (Oct 17, 2005)

Last time I was in Manchester I took myself off on a delightful guided tour of the underground canals of the city centre.  The tour guide looked a bit like Ena Sharples and spent 2 hours telling us about the history of various canalside warehouses while we tried to ignore the used condoms and needles.  

One for the Idler book of Crap holidays I think .


----------

